# Plow Trucks as Daily Driver??



## polarplowing (Nov 16, 2005)

Just wondering who, if anyone, uses their daily driver as their plow truck, whether it be a primary plow truck or just one of the fleet.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

I do.

It's a newer truck, so I don't have much/any downtime.

I work a full time job aside from plowing, I only sub. I take the plow off when it's not snowing and don't run into problems. Personally I couldn't justify the cost of a truck, just for plowing.

It's my primary tow rig, daily driver, plow rig, office and sometimes hotel room


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

polarplowing said:


> Just wondering who, if anyone, uses their daily driver as their plow truck, whether it be a primary plow truck or just one of the fleet.


Both of my plow vehicles are "daily drivers" I drive the F-150 and my brother drives the Cherokee for the most part. The F-150 is the main plow truck, my brother uses the Jeep for his own drives.

No problem driving them everyday, the plows come off the second iam done with them and dont go on until just before snow starts falling. With a daily driver, you want to have the plow on as little as possible. You dont need the extra stress, decreased fuel mileage, and bigger size especially if you drive in more populated areas. Its just another thing to go wrong, someone could hit the plow and damage it or worse send me out of control, etc. I trust myself with the plow but its just another thing to go wrong when its on.


----------



## mmwb (Jan 12, 2005)

Same as crazymike. I do three commercial lots and the odd driveway. Plow's off unless I plan on pushing within a few hours. In the summer I haul my firewood.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

that said. I was up north this winter. long story short, I got stuck on a blind hill, solid ice (couldn't walk on it) in the pitch dark, middle of nowhere.

I had strobes on, fourways, etc... Finally got enough sand on the road to drive off the hill. Somebody came flying over top of the hill, panic'd and slid into my plow head on. The plow tripped a little, and then angled and stopped him slowly. Only a tiny little dent on my truck. (his bumper was a different story)

The blow saved me quite a bit in damage ; )


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

I drive my 84 f250 every day.the plow only goes on when it snows which lately has not happend much.


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

My Jeep is my daily driver also.


----------



## dj&sonplowing (Jan 11, 2006)

i just leave my plow on all winter on my 96 chev,, it sits in the garage ready to go,, i do have to flip flop it with my everyday truck {tundra} when ever i need it,, ill unhook it this summer but still wont drive that truck only for heavy haulilng,


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

Run mine every day as a daily driver and trailer puller in the spring and summer.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

For you guys saying you use your plow truck as a daily driver - just be aware that if you claim the truck as an expense on your taxes, you can only claim a portion. You will need to keep good records showing how many miles were driven for plowing and apply that percentage to all expenses.


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

I have dedicated Work/Plow trucks, that rarley move in the winter unless they are plowing. When I eventually get a plow for my 05' 2500hd, I will still be driving it everyday. Persoanlly Im not crazy about driving the main plow truck everyday, for personal use, plowing is hard enough on a truck.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

My Ram is a daily driver- It was bought as such and the plowing was secondary. It was supposed to be the backup plow for the Chevy, until I saw how nice it plowed.....

As long as you remember it's a work truck and have ALL maintenance done and repairs done in septembet at the latest there is no reason a daily driver can't be your main plow truck.


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

All of trucks are daily drivers too .A truck that sits for a long period of time will break the next time you use it .thats the way it seems anyway to me !
 broken trucks


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i dirve the 03 everyday and my brother drives the 98 but the 91 pretty much sits all the time unless needed


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I also use my plow truck as my daily driver.
This way I can take care of maintenance asap.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

I just take my plow off. But a couple of my buddies that work for a huge company get to drive there duallies home and get tons of free gas.


----------



## Richard Slayton (Nov 17, 2005)

The Way It Looks Mist Of Us Use Them As Our Every Day Drivers


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Nine is a daily driver. Plow goes on beofre it snows and comes off when it is done. I drive about 50 miles round trip per day all highway, so when I have the plow it is all back roads and takes me three times as long. Other than that can't complain. Eventually I would like to get a nice newer truck and just use it for a daily drive and get a real beater for plowing, but it just doesn't make sense to me right now. I am happy with what I got and the insurance is the killer for me!


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

My new 06' F350 is my daily driver. Blizzard is only on if there 2" on the ground. My F450 Dump sits until its salting or plowing.

Ken


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

My F-250 is my daily driver.....I have 2 full time and 1 part time job so time gets a little tight when it snows! payup


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

I drive mine daily otherwise the rest of the trucks stay parked...


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

polarplowing said:


> Just wondering who, if anyone, uses their daily driver as their plow truck, whether it be a primary plow truck or just one of the fleet.


I do. Daily driver first, plow truck second.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*BobcatService*

My F- 350 srw is my daily driver also . It much easier since last year i went to All Boss. My v-plow and salt spreader is power up and down for install and remoal. I can attach plow and salt spreader in less than 4 minutes and with out any brutt strength.

mike


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

My Ram is also my daily driver. Only thing that sucks is taking the time to load the plow and salt up the night before the big storm, only to have it bust out a few flakes.


----------

